# Want to research about classical music



## minhvu8393 (May 17, 2013)

Hello, my name Minh, im Vietnamese. Im learning piano in Ho Chi Minh conservatory of music. I want to research about Classical music, about harmony, form,... But my problem is i dont have any document. Please tell me what knowlegde i need, and share document if you have, thanks


----------



## GGluek (Dec 11, 2011)

Minh:

That's way too tall an order to have a simple answer. First, you have to have an idea of at least the history of Western music -- how it developed from church plainsong and folk music into the elaborate structures that characterize the high art you are learning to play. It was a centuries long process, with a lot of fascinating way stations. There are a number of good short histories that follow this development -- some with musical examples that show the evolution. Google or Amazon "history of Western Music." Once you see how it built up into what it became, it's easier to get into melody/harmony/counterpoint and the technical aspects of how music "works."


----------

